# Sakakawea?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking for a general area (not your honey hole) around Fort Stevenson state park for pike, perch and walleye. I use a canoe so I cant cover to much distance in a short period of time and the whole area that ive been has been tough to judge with not a lot of luck. Anyone know where to find online depth charts for the area by the state park. I caught some large smelt and a buddy caught a small walleye. So we didnt strike out. Thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Back in the bays will be a good bet as the water heats up. I wouldn't personally get too far out of a bay into the big lake in a canoe if there's a chance of wind.

I don't know if there's a Sakakawea map online, didn't see it here (unless I'm blind):

http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/lakedata.html


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Yah, the boat traffic alone out there caused some pretty good waves. Throw in some wind and things might get a little risky. I couldnt find any depth charts on the NDFG wedsite either, strange. Probaly find some at bait shop somewhere. I didnt get to far on my first trip out, next time ill bring along a satellite pic.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There is Dakota fishing maps, and they are okay for getting general areas, but the water levels are off.

http://www.dakotafishingmaps.com/

You can get them at a lot of bait shops.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I caught some large smelt and a buddy caught a small walleye.


I'm assuming those "large smelt" are actually Goldeyes.
The islands at the the mouth of Garrison bay can produce fish, but I would be hesitant about going out there in a canoe.

Like Chris said, I would head back into Garrison Bay, With the water levels climbing, there will be fish moving up shallow.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> > I caught some large smelt and a buddy caught a small walleye.


I'm assuming those "large smelt" are actually Goldeyes.
quote]

They were silver with scales, and a narrow head. I looked up the species up and looks like they were like "lake whitefish", "lake herring" and somewhat like smelt. For windy days I probaly wouldnt even go out. A little wind I dont mind because if i balance it out well i can paddle on one side into the wind and cruise real good.


----------

